# Anyone Using The Western HTS



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi

I've sold my Explorer with the HomeSteader that I mentioned in a previous post and will be shopping for a new plow to install on my 07 Tahoe. At this point I'm leaning toward the Western HTS plow.

Does anyone here have one of these plows, especially on a full size SUV (Tahoe)?

If so, what has been your experience?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the Fisher HT, click the link in my sig.


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

Stik208;1038090 said:


> I have the Fisher HT, click the link in my sig.


Thanks alot interesting reading. Sounds like people are having some issues with it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mr. Horsepower;1038133 said:


> Thanks alot interesting reading. Sounds like people are having some issues with it.


When I bought my Fisher SD, the dealer toled me the HT is a light duty plow. He toled me that the SD is alot morer rugged than the HT. I have also been hearing that alot of people have been having problems with the HT plows.


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

mercer_me;1038136 said:


> When I bought my Fisher SD, the dealer toled me the HT is a light duty plow. He toled me that the SD is alot morer rugged than the HT. I have also been hearing that alot of people have been having problems with the HT plows.


I'm coming out of a Homesteader that has worked wonderful for me for 10 years, (replaced pump motor at the 7 year mark) I do 3 driveways and I'm only looking to move up a little without adding alot of weight.

I am concerned to hear about all the cracks and damage.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think if I were buying again I would go with the SD or a Boss Sport Duty.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i know someone that have a sport duty on a 90's chevy tahoe and he does light commercial and driveways no problem


----------



## ispperformance (Nov 24, 2008)

I just picked up a Boss 7'6" Sport Duty for my 07 Tahoe, seems to be a pretty well built plow, much nicer than the Meyer I had on my 04 Tahoe. I think it weighs in at 421lbs, which isn't too bad, plus the blade is poly so no rust, and easy replacing. I have to install the plow mount on the truck soon, and I am hoping to find some pics of other 07 + tahoes that might have a Boss. I have to notch the bumper and don't want to hack it too much. 

On another note, I am installing a 1.5" Leveling kit and timbrens to keep my front end up.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Look at the 7.6 snowdogg MD plow....for the price you cant beat it


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, I ended up going with the Western HTS. The Boss Sportplow looked to be a nicer unit, especially with the poly blade. I wanted to use a local dealer in the next town over (not many plow dealers in this area), who only sells Western, Fisher and Meyer. The nearest Boss dealer is 45 minutes away.

It seems to be a nice plow, the pump motor does appear to be a little small and the stand system only has 1 foot, so it leans at rest. I'll know how it works when the first snow flies.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice plow. Good luck with it this Winter.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

My old man has issues with his HTS because it's not on a chain and doesn't float well.... Maybe since he is really picky, I dont know..... Seems like others on this site with the HTS are happy.


----------

